

 What makes the iPad a bigger deal than the iPod? The A4 - jasongullickson
http://jasongullickson.posterous.com/what-makes-the-ipad-bigger-deal-than-the-ipod

======
teilo
Indeed. I find the iPad itself uninteresting. Of all the hype on Steve Day,
this was the only part that got my attention, that for the first time, Apple
is using its own silicon. Yeah, it's an Arm, but we knew that would be the
case. If it's Apple silicon, it can't very well have an Atom core, the only
other real competitor (if you can call it that) in the small device space.

------
cmanfu
Flamebait - this article did absolutely no comparison of the iPad vs the iPod.
No mention even once of the word iPod.

~~~
jasongullickson
The title is in reference to countless complaints that the iPad is "just a big
iPod Touch".

You might consider it misleading but I don't see how it's "flamebait"?

